# Event season 2016 is gonna be busy



## four20 (Mar 11, 2016)

Its the start of event season for us and I am tired already. First thing yesterday i started the cleaning pumps on the bar rig. After a full day of bringing it back to life from storage I discover the keg box needs about $1000.00 worth of faucets, o-rings, check valves, new thermostat, and the soda lines are close to retirement. Yep dry rot gets me every 4 years.

First up this year.... a local charity auction. Attending 200 pre-paid tickets.













IMG_2233.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 11, 2016


















IMG_2234.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 11, 2016






I keep telling them I am half deaf, and yet every year they set up the musicians right near me.

I really do love my job...... Sometimes.... a portable bar can do well without the overhead of a normal stationary tavern, but can really only be done by a service technician like me that has every part / knowledge to ensure quality service without interruption.

That unit lives in the beer trailer you have seen me post about.













IMG_1941.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 11, 2016






Thank god for politicians!!!! They love to get their voters drunk in the south.













IMG_2232.JPG



__ four20
__ Mar 11, 2016






Sold the Holland grill for $225.00 .


----------



## foamheart (Mar 11, 2016)

I can see what you mean about the beer problems, that glass has got yellow stuff in it...OMG! This week it'll a be green so yellow is out. LOL

Wouldn't do for me to run the beer truck, unless I could mount a urinal on the side next to it.   LOL

Hope ya have a great season.


----------



## glennmc (Mar 12, 2016)

Four20 - when you say the season is "going to be busy" was that a passing comment or do you actually see more bookings?  I'm up almost 30% in booked events and even with the election year that's a big boost.  I've been wondering if other areas (I'm mid-atlantic) are seeing the same?  Started smoking pork for the freezer today.


----------



## four20 (Mar 12, 2016)

Group gatherings are up


GlennMc said:


> Four20 - when you say the season is "going to be busy" was that a passing comment or do you actually see more bookings?  I'm up almost 30% in booked events and even with the election year that's a big boost.  I've been wondering if other areas (I'm mid-atlantic) are seeing the same?  Started smoking pork for the freezer today.


I never pass an election year. We make our money when we can.


----------



## four20 (Mar 12, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I can see what you mean about the beer problems, that glass has got yellow stuff in it...OMG! This week it'll a be green so yellow is out. LOL
> 
> Wouldn't do for me to run the beer truck, unless I could mount a urinal on the side next to it.   LOL
> 
> Hope ya have a great season.


I have asked the wife for funds to install two Johns in the trailer.


----------



## four20 (Mar 31, 2016)

This is a full time job. 1 event tomorrow, a cash bar, another Sunday cooking PP for 40 indigent care, elderly, plus staff and visitors. Neither over 70 people. Lots of work none the least.

Another in mid April.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 31, 2016)

Busy season coming here, Spring up here doesn't start until June with grad party's. I have two the last two weekends booked in June. I can't believe how big some of these grad party's are. Each one is 150+. Then I have a family reunion July 9th with 100+, a bean bag toss tournament at a campground with 125+ on July 16th and a groomsmen dinner with 75 last weekend in July. 

August 6th is a open house/reception with 200+. More to come I'm sure.

Every event is ribs, pulled pork, with the exception of the groomsmen dinner which is prime rib. Busy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And this is just my hobby!!


----------



## four20 (Mar 31, 2016)

Boy when it get hard. We were prepping, Its a simple BTL beer service of 3 domestic, 2 import, 2 wine, and 2 malt drinks. Enough for 70 drinkers for 2 hours. 

The wife was leaving to go to the bank, and backed over our 16 yr old dog.

After 3 hours at the vet she was put down.

Scheduled to be setup by 6:00 and her getting home at 4:00 with the dog. I laid her by my side of bed where she slept. we each took half a Valium and went to work.

Sometimes it easier to work somewhere for someone else. The invested inventory and disappointed group just cant happen. 

People often forget how difficult having any kind of small business can be on a family.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry to hear bout your dog, them are tough losses...  Hope ya have a good season with your business !


----------



## four20 (Apr 17, 2016)

Well 

Another long weekend no picks too tired.

Fund raiser for our county museum which is under construction. 250 people id say maybe more, but we did another bottle service. Simpler as the draft box does not have to be unloaded cleaned ect.... I am ready for some time off at work. 10 more events booked by the 4th.


----------

